# كيف استطيع تحضير نترات الفضة في البيت



## رسام2 (5 يوليو 2011)

شباب سوال عسى مايكون صعب عليكم 
اريد تحضير نترات الفضة في البيت فماهي المواد يمكن ان اخلطها اعطوني معلومات تكون بالعربي مش الى كتبها الغرب واسماء المواد لا يفهمها الواحد من وين تحضر
وشكرا


----------



## abue tycer (6 يوليو 2011)

نترات الفضة يمكن تحضيرها من خلال اذابة الفضة في حامض النتريك المركز ومن ثم يتم التسخين وتبخير للمحلول والحصول على على المتبقي الصلب والذي يعرف بالكاوية الفضية مع تحياتي.....................


----------



## رسام2 (10 يوليو 2011)

abue tycer قال:


> نترات الفضة يمكن تحضيرها من خلال اذابة الفضة في حامض النتريك المركز ومن ثم يتم التسخين وتبخير للمحلول والحصول على على المتبقي الصلب والذي يعرف بالكاوية الفضية مع تحياتي.....................


 شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا على الرد 
اخوي ممكن اسال وحامض نيتريك شو هو يعني ماهو حامض نيتريك وكيف الحصول عليه


----------



## abue tycer (10 يوليو 2011)

حامض النتريك ( hno3 )


----------



## رسام2 (11 يوليو 2011)

abue tycer قال:


> حامض النتريك ( hno3 )


شكرا جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي بس اقصد هل هذا الحامض موجود عندنا في البيت ام من اي مكان نستطيع الحصول عليه في ملح الطعام او الليمون او الشبه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## رائد العولقي (14 يوليو 2011)

كلا, لا يتم الحصول عليه بسهولة لانه يدخل في تركيب المتفجرات وعندما يحاول احد الحصول عليه فانه حتما سيتعرض للمسائله وانتبه فهذا الحامض بجانب سميته فانه مؤكسد قوي جدا ويجب الحذر من التعامل معه وتجنب ابخرته خصوصا ثاني اكسيد النيتروجين


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2011)

أرجو أن يفيدك هذا الرابط وبالتوفيق .........
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Nitrate


----------



## يارب رحمتك أرجو (1 يناير 2013)

مرحبا أيها المهندسين الأفاضل...لدي سؤال يهمني الإجابة للغاية..
هل من الممكن إذابة نترات الفضة والقضاء عليها وتحويلها لسائل مائي ...ماهي طرق إذابة نترات الفضة...وخاصة إذا كانت داخل الجسم...أرجوكم الأمر مهم


----------



## abdelbaky osman (17 يناير 2013)

ممكن تشتريها من عند العطار اسمها الشائع حجر جهنم


----------

